# 20 Gal long aquarium



## lr.909 (Jul 20, 2017)

I need to know where I can buy one of these either online or in store..... Petsmart sells the one I want, but don't ship it and the ones that do carry it are near the US border. So I was wondering where anyone knows where to get one.

Thanks


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

lr.909 said:


> I need to know where I can buy one of these either online or in store..... Petsmart sells the one I want, but don't ship it and the ones that do carry it are near the US border. So I was wondering where anyone knows where to get one.
> 
> Thanks


Big Al's?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lr.909 (Jul 20, 2017)

BKTruong said:


> Big Al's?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tried it already


----------



## TOtrees (Sep 21, 2017)

Not sure if you're still looking for 20L, I saw one at the "north york" big als on steeles last week. Price was in the $40s. Even if it's gone, they obviously can get them in.


----------



## alphaparrot (Nov 28, 2017)

^Can confirm; I was at the North York Big Al's on Monday night and they had a 20-gallon long on the shop floor. The bare tanks are on the other side of the store from the aquarium kits, over by the substrates, near the entrance to the fish gallery. The folks running the shop seemed friendly enough; I'm sure they'd order one in for you if you asked. Otherwise, you might try angelfins; they have Perfecto 20 gallon long tanks for sale online, as long as you're okay with having a glass tank shipped to you.


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

I bought my 20 long at Big Al's 3 months ago, Seapora brand, they are usually always in stock it's a popular size.


----------



## aspiro (Jan 28, 2015)

I bought 4 20L from Pet Smart earlier this year, can't be 100% sure but I believe that they still carry them.


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

After having my 20 long for awhile now depending on the light you have or going to get it could be a bad or good choice, if you have a pendant whether hanging or clamp on then it's ok but if you have a t5 or led that is 24" or 36" it will suck! I wish that I bought a tank that's 36" long instead.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

It's a standard size at all Big Al's. They are 12x12x30 long If that is not it you are mistaken on the size you want.


----------

